# Good workout music



## TheGhost (Aug 14, 2014)

Some good workout music? I like to mix it up with some old school rap and stuff like "let the bodies hit the floor" and "click clik boom" these get me pumped.....


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 14, 2014)

slipknot, hatebreed, five finger death punch, lamb of god, mudvayne, killswitch engage, pantera, and dont forget hanson MMMMmm BOP! that should be enough to get you started


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 14, 2014)

anything METAL for me!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2014)

Eminem all day. Some hard shit but not much.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 14, 2014)

I like contemporary music


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 14, 2014)

I stick to the classics like The Bee Gee's, Kool and the Gang, and when I really need a PR - Tears for Fears.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I stick to the classics like The Bee Gee's, Kool and the Gang, and when I really need a PR - Tears for Fears.


please, please tell me you're not serious my friend! I guess we can work around it.  Lol


----------



## stonetag (Aug 14, 2014)

Some crunchy metal licks get me motovated.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 14, 2014)

This is weird but I could never get into wearing ear plugs or now they have those headphones. Funny thing is that I would like to get lost in some music while working out. I just can't seem to make it work.  I get pretty focused already without it but it would  be nice.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> anything METAL for me!



Same......


----------



## TheGhost (Aug 14, 2014)

mmmbop huh....hahah damn son I think that should be questionable


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2014)

metal is always good... old school As I Lay Dying always seems to get me goin... or Atreyu, some Thrice, or old Avenged Sevenfold before his voice changed


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 15, 2014)

TheGhost said:


> mmmbop huh....hahah damn son I think that should be questionable





..... yes, yes im kidding lol. Actually, truth be told, i kind of enjoy listening to classical sometimes when im outside the gym... if i listen to too much intense music all of the time i kinda get used to it and the heavy metal doesn't quite have the same effect on me.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

Linken Park


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 15, 2014)

Get Some said:


> metal is always good... old school As I Lay Dying always seems to get me goin... or Atreyu, some Thrice, or old Avenged Sevenfold before his voice changed



In this vein, you might also like the most recent Unearth CD, Norma Jean and / or Every Time I Die. 

Am blasting Ringworm's latest in the gym at present.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 15, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> In this vein, you might also like the most recent Unearth CD, Norma Jean and / or Every Time I Die.
> 
> Am blasting Ringworm's latest in the gym at present.



I have pure respect for you brothers, but goddamn, you and assassin's music curls my toe nails. lol To each his own my friend, I know.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 15, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I have pure respect for you brothers, but goddamn, you and assassin's music curls my toe nails. lol To each his own my friend, I know.



It's an acquired taste, Mate


----------



## TheGhost (Aug 15, 2014)

MANBEARPIG said:


> ..... yes, yes im kidding lol. Actually, truth be told, i kind of enjoy listening to classical sometimes when im outside the gym... if i listen to too much intense music all of the time i kinda get used to it and the heavy metal doesn't quite have the same effect on me.



lmao sure ya are....

Yeah I must agree if I listen to it all the time it just isn't the same...


----------



## bvs (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep metal/hard core for me too


----------



## TheGhost (Aug 17, 2014)

I am loving the new korn coming out also


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

I agree with man bear pig on most of my playlist.

Sometimes I like to throw in some hardstyle techno also I dunno why.... Haha


----------



## Yaya (Aug 17, 2014)

Christmas vacation soundtrack


----------



## MS1605 (Aug 18, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> I agree with man bear pig on most of my playlist.
> 
> Sometimes I like to throw in some hardstyle techno also I dunno why.... Haha



Examples of such said hardstyle techno?


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone listen to rob bailey and the hustle standard?....


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

Steve Aoki and Bingo Players for HIIT/cardio. 

Everything from Kid Rock, Trapt to Lil Boosie. All depends on the mood of the day. 
Outside the gym radio is stuck on country all day everyday.


----------

